# Cpt Code 32421???? Help???



## jgarcia619 (Jun 13, 2008)

Our practice is having trouble finding a Medicare allowable for replacement code 32421 (Thoracentesis, puncture of pleural cavity for aspiration, initial or subsequent). Is anyone know billing this to Medicare successfully and receiving payment. Do you have any information that may be helpful regarding this code? If you have received payment, what was the allowed amount? Thank you


----------



## jgarcia619 (Jun 18, 2008)

Does any one have any info on this?


----------



## JMAiken (Jun 20, 2008)

*32421*

I bill this constantly for radiology with S&I 76942.  511.9 pays, but not much else. If a Catheter is mentioned use the 32422.  Hope this helps.


----------

